# Diesel Brothers: Show Us Your Exhaust Pipes!



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I deleted my post so no one will know


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> View attachment 158433


It looks just like my car except the tip of the my pipe matches the black color of my car.:grin: Don't worry about that, I assume they all do - as long as the pipe doesn't corrode away too soon.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Doesn't look like a "clean burning diesel" to me. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> Doesn't look like a "clean burning diesel" to me.


And that's exactly my point.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

money_man said:


> Doesn't look like a "clean burning diesel" to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Certainly a lot cleaner than the old diesels that's for sure. You know the ones, with a circle of black soot on their bumper around the pipe.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Certainly a lot cleaner than the old diesels that's for sure. You know the ones, with a circle of black soot on their bumper around the pipe.


Like mine, stupid dealership.

I have just never gotten around to cleaning it off yet.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

money_man said:


> Doesn't look like a "clean burning diesel" to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I think it's plenty clean. Imagine what it would like like pre-2007.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Tomko said:


> View attachment 158433


I'm at 52,000 miles and mine looks almost exactly the same.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Only 16,000 miles.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

I think I take the cake, was some existing when we bought the car (used) but there has been an increase. 26K


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Meh, plenty of cars, diesel or not, will encounter that. ****, the edge around the chrome tip on my Cobalt's exhaust is black.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wondering if those with lots of build up live in high humidity. The water out of the air goes somewhere, usually out the tail pipe as steam bringing some black stuff with it.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

My 2015 CTD tail pipe at about 1200km, cleaner than gasoline engines.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> Wondering if those with lots of build up live in high humidity. The water out of the air goes somewhere, usually out the tail pipe as steam bringing some black stuff with it.


Interesting. I'm in a high humidity area 45 degrees north proximate to the Great Lakes and the St Lawrence seaway.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey, that is spotless compared to this BMW I saw today. Talk about nasty. I looked and this is a gasser.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The ultimate *polluting *​machine.


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

**** that's cleaner than my Gas cruze. Ofcourse i ran it straightpiped for awhile


----------

